# Chinese Chocolate Dragon Mold



## foodeo (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I am looking for a chocolate mold for a party I am doing? Anyone have any ideas on who might have this?

Best Regards,

Foodeo!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

probably have to make your own.
pan


----------



## chocoman (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi foodeo,
I have about 800 different molds and I also make my own molds. Will check if I have a dragon mold and get back to you. When is the party for, and how many do you have to make?
chocoman


----------



## chocoman (Jul 13, 2006)

I checked my mold inventory, but couldn't find a dragon mold. Then I remembered that I didn't do the dragon as a mold, but "printed" it on white chocolate using the kopykake system. I guess my mind isn't what it used to be! Don't really know where you could get one. Sorry!


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

FOODEO:
Good afternoon. I went to "E~BAY" for you. There they have many dragon choc. molds. Just type in "CHOCOLATE MOLD. from $.99 cents & up.

Here is another:

www.intotheoven.com

Item #338 & #428 at $2.19 each..... just type in "DRAGON CHOCOLATE MOLDS" the site opens up. I hope this info helps you.

~Z~BESTUS.:talk:


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Go to one of the cheap chinese dollar stores and buy a ceramic dragon or something of the sort. I was in a similar situation a few weeks ago with a ballerina request and needed a mold on the fly. You can make any mold cheaply using a heavy gelatin recipe. Much better IMO than a cheap plastic type mold. Place the object in a hotel pan and anchor it first with some of the gel and allow it to set, then fill it the rest of the way up. Carefully cut out the object with an exacto knife, allow the mold to come to room temp before filling it to avoid condensation problems. Regards, Rat.


----------



## foodeo (Jun 20, 2006)

It is a few months away on September 29. I am helping with an eight course dinner with Shark Fin Soup and Peking Duck on the menu. It is for the grand opening of a China Town Center here in Austin for my wife's boss.

I already ordered the E-bay molds just to see if they will work. But I been hesitant to make my own. I know Chef Rubber selling the kits, but have not heard anyone have good luck with them

Looks like I am going to get to practice and see who's idea comes out the best.

Thanks for the quick feeback and ideas. I am excited about seeing how it turns out.

Foodeo!


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I would encourage you to try the gel mold as it will only cost you a dollar or two at the most. Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## foodeo (Jun 20, 2006)

Will do. Learning different methods is part of the fun. Trial and error always is the best experience. Once I have the gel constistency down I should be able to create molds for anything.

Do you have a good recipe for the gel? How much gelatin (sheets) to water? I have found a pretty cool plastic chinese dragon at the local asian market.

I really appreciate your responses. I met with the event planner today and she was excited I was doing the dragon which is very good luck in the Chinese culture.


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

I agree with rat, try the gelatin mold, I am currently making molds of knobs and stuff to use as I have to make a cake to look like a "defibrillator" - no joke.

The solution I am using is 120 grams of gel to 1000ml water, I suggest you test the solution 1st before casting, just set a little in a dish and check the consistency. For the mold I am using biscuit/cake cutters as the container and Kleen klay as the base and anchoring material, I hope this helps as well.

Regards, 
Felixe


----------

